

Ask HN: Has HN the worst luck with hardware? - frik


======
frik
related to the recent downtime and HN's twitter post:
[https://twitter.com/HNStatus/status/503255473286414336](https://twitter.com/HNStatus/status/503255473286414336)

    
    
      We have the worst luck with hardware :(

